# MeteoAlentejo



## RedeMeteo (31 Jul 2018 às 14:28)

*O MeteoAlentejo é um projecto de meteorologia criado em 2011 em Serpa, Baixo Alentejo.*
*Foi criado com o objectivo de dar a conhecer às pessoas o tempo que fazia em Serpa , inicialmente através de um blogue onde eram colocadas todas as informações relativas à meteorologia na cidade de Serpa.*
*A dinâmica e o factor proximidade foram de tal forma grandes que o MeteoAlentejo começou a ganhar uma dimensão enorme não só em Serpa como um pouco por todo o país. Em 2014 lançámos uma campanha de croudfunding para comprar uma nova estação meteorológica para Serpa, pois a que utilizávamos desde 2011, já estava a começar a dar sinais de cansaço. Esta campanha de financiamento colectivo foi um sucesso e atingimos 117% do objectivo que se tinha estabelecido permitindo assim instalar uma estação meteorológica profissional em Serpa, e foi aí que se abriu uma janela de oportunidade para estender esta ideia a mais concelho do Alentejo, e então através de parcerias com escolas e associações, e através de mais uma campanha de financiamento colectivo e algum investimento particular, conseguimos criar a primeira REDE REGIONAL DE ESTAÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAS em Portugal. Serpa, Herdade da Bemposta, Beja, Amareleja, Mértola, Moura e Marvão são as localidades onde estão instalados estes equipamentos. Mais tarde todas as estações meteorológicas foram complementadas com webcam´s que filmam em directo 24 horas por dia o estado do tempo nessas mesmas localidades. Quer os dados das estações meteorológicas, quer as imagens das webcam´s são disponibilizados 24 horas por dia, 365 dias por ano no, agora já site, meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz. Além disto tudo a nível virtual, o MeteoAlentejo tem grande influencia a nível regional nomeadamente com a participação em inúmeras feiras regionais, a realização de workshops sobre a temática, a grande interacção com as comunidades escolares com a iniciativa METEOROLOGIA NA ESCOLA, e anualmente as comemorações do aniversário do projecto em Janeiro e do dia meteorológico mundial em Março. Já em 2017 propusemos-nos a acolher a instalação de um detector de trovoadas em Serpa, numa parceria com o grupo blitzortung.com e para tal lançámos uma campanha de angariação de fundos que foi muito bem sucedida. *


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Jul 2018 às 14:59)

MeteoAlentejo instala ecrã informativo na Piscina de Serpa:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jul 2018 às 15:22)

Tens tudo a nível material o que é necessário para fazeres um trabalho fantástico, numa zona do país tão carenciada nesse sentido! Acho que apenas te falta mais um bocadinho de coerência meteorológica! Se conseguires encontrar o caminho certo nesse sentido, terás de futuro um projecto com um enorme potencial nas mãos! Abris.te o tópico no momento certo, vais registar valores INÉDITOS  A maior sorte do mundo


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2018 às 15:56)

Sem dúvida um excelente projecto numa zona importante como o Alentejo. 
Parabéns pelo teu esforço @RedeMeteo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Nov 2018 às 12:34)

O MeteoAlentejo inicia esta campanha com o objectivo de comprar uma nova estação (DAVIS VUE) para a vila de Mértola, uma vez que a estação que tínhamos lá instalada desde 2015 atingiu o limite de via util de 3 anos.
Neste sentido com esta nova estação Mértola ficaria com um equipamento de alta qualidade e durabilidade aos dispor da população.
Sendo este um dos concelhos com menor quantidade precipitação anual e com as temperaturas bastante elevadas faz todo o sentido termos uma estação aí instalada.
Ficamos eternamente agradecidos a todos os que possam contribuir para esta campanha, assumindo nós o compromisso de continuar a prestar um serviço público de meteorologia à população do Alentejo.

https://www.gofundme.com/estacao-pa...ZZApSHfuzxebbd73KHiMvGDNg4vUAEDma67Iv9TgiAxfs


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2018 às 14:10)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O MeteoAlentejo inicia esta campanha com o objectivo de comprar uma nova estação (DAVIS VUE) para a vila de Mértola, uma vez que a estação que tínhamos lá instalada desde 2015 atingiu o limite de via util de 3 anos.
> Neste sentido com esta nova estação Mértola ficaria com um equipamento de alta qualidade e durabilidade aos dispor da população.
> Sendo este um dos concelhos com menor quantidade precipitação anual e com as temperaturas bastante elevadas faz todo o sentido termos uma estação aí instalada.
> Ficamos eternamente agradecidos a todos os que possam contribuir para esta campanha, assumindo nós o compromisso de continuar a prestar um serviço público de meteorologia à população do Alentejo.
> ...



Boa iniciativa, espero que consigas obter a verba necessária!


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Nov 2018 às 22:52)

Decorreu esta tarde a reactivação da Estação do Castelo de Marvão, quase 3 anos depois de ter sido desligada.
O MeteoAlentejo e o Município de Marvão chegaram a acordo e a reactivação foi efectuada esta tarde estando já o equipamento a debitar dados em tempo real no site http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao-2/
A outra estação de Marvão instalada na Quinta do Maral, cerca de 350 metros de altitude abaixo, continuará activa e online.
O MeteoAlentejo vai providenciar nos próximos dias a reactivação também da webcam da estação do Castelo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Decorreu esta tarde a reactivação da Estação do Castelo de Marvão, quase 3 anos depois de ter sido desligada.
> O MeteoAlentejo e o Município de Marvão chegaram a acordo e a reactivação foi efectuada esta tarde estando já o equipamento a debitar dados em tempo real no site http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao-2/
> A outra estação de Marvão instalada na Quinta do Maral, cerca de 350 metros de altitude abaixo, continuará activa e online.
> O MeteoAlentejo vai providenciar nos próximos dias a reactivação também da webcam da estação do Castelo.



O pluviómetro e o termo-higrómetro não deveriam estar mais afastados da superfície mais próxima?

Assim não admira que não chova quase nada no Alentejo


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2018 às 07:08)

Gratuito
https://library.wmo.int/doc_num.php?explnum_id=4147


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Nov 2018 às 19:43)

Estação de Mourão instalada hoje, em breve online


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2018 às 20:16)

Caro Luís,
Sendo brutalmente honesto contigo, tal como muitas outras pessoas o foram no passado - as condições das duas estações mais recentes que mostraste não se enquadram nem no mínimo para obter dados que sejam realmente fiáveis. Consigo "entender" a estação de Marvão, talvez a Câmara não deixe colocar um mastro no local onde está - tudo bem, apesar de talvez se conseguir arranjar outra solução - mas agora esta estação em Mourão, localizada tão próxima do telhado, num suporte que definitivamente poderia ser mais alto já que consegue encaixar aí um mastro? Vá lá...

Nem é preciso ser um mastro muito grande, simplesmente que esteja uns dois metros acima do nível do telhado, especialmente o anemómetro que vai, 100% de certeza, sofrer influência do telhado inclinado que tem em baixo (enrolamento do vento, etc.). No caso da estação de Mourão nem vejo como o dono da propriedade poderia dizer algo se aumentasses o mastro uns dois metros, afinal não é assim tão alto, não falamos de uma torre gigante 

Por favor leva estes comentários como uma tentativa de crítica *construtiva* e não uma crítica cega, apesar de por vezes quereres levar as críticas sempre por esse lado, o que lamento, temos de ser introspectivos também, não apenas acharmos que estamos a ser atacados...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2018 às 20:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Caro Luís,
> Sendo brutalmente honesto contigo, tal como muitas outras pessoas o foram no passado - as condições das duas estações mais recentes que mostraste não se enquadram nem no mínimo para obter dados que sejam realmente fiáveis. Consigo "entender" a estação de Marvão, talvez a Câmara não deixe colocar um mastro no local onde está - tudo bem, apesar de talvez se conseguir arranjar outra solução - mas agora esta estação em Mourão, localizada tão próxima do telhado, num suporte que definitivamente poderia ser mais alto já que consegue encaixar aí um mastro? Vá lá...
> 
> Nem é preciso ser um mastro muito grande, simplesmente que esteja uns dois metros acima do nível do telhado, especialmente o anemómetro que vai, 100% de certeza, sofrer influência do telhado inclinado que tem em baixo (enrolamento do vento, etc.). No caso da estação de Mourão nem vejo como o dono da propriedade poderia dizer algo se aumentasses o mastro uns dois metros, afinal não é assim tão alto, não falamos de uma torre gigante
> ...


Concordo, a estação de Marvão não está correctamente instalada, espero que o Luís consiga resolver a situação, para termos dados fiáveis.


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Nov 2018 às 21:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Caro Luís,
> Sendo brutalmente honesto contigo, tal como muitas outras pessoas o foram no passado - as condições das duas estações mais recentes que mostraste não se enquadram nem no mínimo para obter dados que sejam realmente fiáveis. Consigo "entender" a estação de Marvão, talvez a Câmara não deixe colocar um mastro no local onde está - tudo bem, apesar de talvez se conseguir arranjar outra solução - mas agora esta estação em Mourão, localizada tão próxima do telhado, num suporte que definitivamente poderia ser mais alto já que consegue encaixar aí um mastro? Vá lá...
> 
> Nem é preciso ser um mastro muito grande, simplesmente que esteja uns dois metros acima do nível do telhado, especialmente o anemómetro que vai, 100% de certeza, sofrer influência do telhado inclinado que tem em baixo (enrolamento do vento, etc.). No caso da estação de Mourão nem vejo como o dono da propriedade poderia dizer algo se aumentasses o mastro uns dois metros, afinal não é assim tão alto, não falamos de uma torre gigante
> ...


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

Boa Noite Luis,

Estou disponível para ajudá-los a fazer uma instalação que vai explorar o potencial de um VP2.
Pode também seguir as diretivas: http://www.troposfera.pt/index.php/rede-de-estacoes
Com pouco dinheiro/trabalho, este VP2 pode ser à TOP.


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2018 às 09:33)

Caro Luís, fala com o pessoal da Associação Troposfera, tens potencial de ter um projeto fantástico com uma das melhores redes meteorológicas do País, apenas é necessário um pouco mais esforço, o que se tem dito aqui é com o objetivo de fazer crescer o teu projeto e nunca de te atacar. 

Sugiro que publiques as fotos das instalações de todas as estações para o pessoal te ajudar, tu só tens a ganhar se tiveres as estações a debitar dados top, vai dar credibilidade e valorizar ainda mais o teu projeto. Desejo-te boa sorte e bom trabalho!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2018 às 10:14)

MSantos disse:


> Caro Luís, fala com o pessoal da Associação Troposfera, tens potencial de ter um projeto fantástico com uma das melhores redes meteorológicas do País, apenas é necessário um pouco mais esforço, o que se tem dito aqui é com o objetivo de fazer crescer o teu projeto e nunca de te atacar.
> 
> Sugiro que publiques as fotos das instalações de todas as estações para o pessoal te ajudar, tu só tens a ganhar se tiveres as estações a debitar dados top, vai dar credibilidade e valorizar ainda mais o teu projeto. Desejo-te boa sorte e bom trabalho!




Isso já foi feito... e já demos todas as sugestões necessárias à correcta instalação das várias estações... e possível certificação das mesmas...
Agora "a bola" está do lado de lá..!


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Nov 2018 às 11:55)

Depois da PCE de Moura ter avariado vai para lá esta DAVIS VUE em segunda mão


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2018 às 18:06)

A nova webcam de Marvão já online:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/webcam-marvao/


----------



## RedeMeteo (7 Dez 2018 às 18:36)

Nova estação de Moura já está instalada e a funcionar 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/moura/dados-em-tempo-real-moura/


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Dez 2018 às 18:11)

A nova estação de Mértola já está online: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-mertola/


----------



## RedeMeteo (30 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

8º aniversário do projecto


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Mar 2019 às 23:54)

Dia 23 de Março – Dia Meteorológico Mundial 2019

O MeteoAlentejo e a 100% ADN inauguram uma Estação Meteorológica no Complexo Desportivo de Évora, enquanto serviço comunitário de livre acesso aos eborenses e visitantes da cidade.

Manuel Marchante, coordenador deste Projeto Desportivo e Ambiental, está pronto a investir em Évora, através do projeto 100% ADN que se iniciou a 1 de fevereiro e marca passo para ser um registo intemporal de serviços e ofertas a todos os níveis. O coordenador afirma que “desde desporto, cultura, ambiente e educação, a 100% ADN promete chegar a muitos grupos e ser dinamizador enquanto Associação Juvenil da Cidade de Évora”.

Sobre a inauguração do evento, Miguel Rasquinho, Diretor Regional do IPDJ – Instituto Português do Desporto e Juventude, I.P., refere que “com a inauguração da Estação Meteorológica do Complexo Desportivo Évora por parte da Associação 100% relaxo, com o apoio do IPDJ Alentejo, concretiza-se a instalação de mais um importante serviço público para a cidade”.

Decerto que uma instalação de caráter informativo é bastante importante, não apenas para a comunidade eborense em geral, mas também para clubes e entidades, assim como outros que se interessem. Além disto, Dr. Miguel Rasquinho sublinha ainda a importância da “excelente colaboração entre o IPDJ Alentejo e o movimento associativo juvenil desta região, no caso a Associação 100% Aventura!”

A 100% ADN deixa assim o convite a toda a comunidade, para a partir do dia 23 de Março de 2019, olhar para o edifício no Complexo Desportivo, onde poderão encontrar uma pequena instalação que será um ponto de referência para os eborenses curiosos pelo estado do tempo e as suas inúmeras caraterísticas.

Mais informações em breve.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Mar 2019 às 00:35)

Infelizmente parece que é mais uma estação meteorológica que não está instalada nas melhores condições, o que é uma pena.

Uma rede tão vasta de estações meteorológicas, algumas delas de topo (como é o caso desta, uma Davis Vantage Pro2), se estivessem bem instaladas seria excelente para a observação do tempo na região do Alentejo, mas assim nunca dá para nos fiarmos a 100% nos dados captados.

@RedeMeteo, podes achar que todo o mundo está contra ti, mas aqui deixo-te um conselho amigo: já que tiveste tanto esforço a criar o que tens até agora, independentemente dos métodos que usaste, o que te custa tentar realizar uma melhor instalação das estações meteorológicas? Aproveita o material que tens e tira partido dele ao máximo! Tens na tua posse mais de uma dezena de estações meteorológicas, muitos de nós aqui no fórum nem uma têm. Já que tens tanto material, aproveita-o ao máximo!


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Mar 2019 às 11:49)




----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2019 às 21:16)

*Inauguração da Estação Meteorológica de Évora** ( Depois da inauguração procedeu á correcta instalação da mesma, mais alta e mais afastada dos osbtaculos, como podemos ver nas fotos)




(aqui ainda baixa) 
















*


----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Jul 2019 às 16:01)

*Almodôvar vai ter estação meteorológica*
https://www.radiopax.com/almodovar-vai-ter-estacao-meteorologica/


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Jul 2019 às 23:56)

Os Bombeiros voluntários de Almodóvar iniciaram esta tarde a instalação da Estação Meteorológica. 
Nos próximos dias o MeteoAlentejo irá tratar da parte informática de forma à estação ficar online


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2019 às 01:04)

@MeteoAlentejo

Podes colocar os links actualizados para as tuas estações e para as tuas webcam`s?


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Jul 2019 às 11:52)

Serpa: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-serpa/
Herdade: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-em-tempo-realherdade/
Beja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-beja/
Amareleja: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-amareleja/
Mértola: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-real-mertola/
Moura: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/moura/dados-em-tempo-real-moura/
Almodôvar: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-almodovar/
Évora: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-evora/
Mourão: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-real-mourao/
Maral: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-maral/
Marvão: http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-marvao-2/


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jul 2019 às 17:28)

A Estação Meteorológica de Almodôvar já está online!
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-almodovar/


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Nov 2019 às 00:23)

Procuro alguém com bons conhecimentos de associações/bombeiros voluntários em Sines, Grândola, Odemira, Campo Maior e Elvas para instalação de futuras estações meteorológicas


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Nov 2019 às 21:41)

METEOALENTEJO VAI INSTALAR ESTAÇÃO EM SINES!

O MeteoAlentejo vai instalar no próximo mês de Dezembro uma Estação Meteorológica Profissional em Sines em parceria com um habitante local que se disponibilizou para acolher a mesma.
Esta torna-se assim a primeira estação da Rede colocada no Litoral.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Dez 2019 às 22:15)

*INSTALAÇÃO DA ESTAÇÃO DE SINES*

O MeteoAlentejo efectuou hoje a instalação da Estação Meteorológica de Sines em parceria com o Nª6 BAR.
Esta Estação é a primeira no litoral Alentejano e é já a 12º da Rede Regional de Estações MeteoAlentejo!
NOTA: O site está temporariamente indisponível


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2019 às 10:04)

Parabéns pelo projecto e pela nova aquisição. Penso que deverias ter optado por um mastro maior e devidamente espiado, desconheço o tipo de material assente no telhado mas na esmagadora maioria dos casos, poderá sofrer reflexão de radiação solar devido á proximidade com o mesmo e influenciar as máximas no sensor externo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Dez 2019 às 10:57)

É apenas um muro mas obrigado pelas dicas. 
Entretanto a estação ja está online
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/sines/


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Dez 2019 às 11:57)

Todas as estações desta rede estão num mapa regional:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/estacoes-wundergound/


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Dez 2019 às 12:50)

criz0r disse:


> Parabéns pelo projecto e pela nova aquisição. Penso que deverias ter optado por um mastro maior e devidamente espiado, desconheço o tipo de material assente no telhado mas na esmagadora maioria dos casos, poderá sofrer reflexão de radiação solar devido á proximidade com o mesmo e influenciar as máximas no sensor externo.


Não vale a pena tentar advertir o utilizador para esse problema. Já foi informado disso várias vezes e ignorou sempre. A iniciativa é claramente de louvar mas quando não se quer instalar as coisas em condições...


----------



## Toby (17 Dez 2019 às 06:49)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Todas as estações desta rede estão num mapa regional:
> http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/estacoes-wundergound/



mapa visualizado 301 vezes entre 1 e 15 de Dezembro, ontem 16 de Dezembro visualizado 45 vezes!
um mapa global de Portugal, com estações bem instaladas e calibradas, teria sido útil... em vez de procurar na WU e outras? 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2019.9917/pagina-14#post-753840


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Dez 2019 às 10:32)

Toby disse:


> mapa visualizado 301 vezes entre 1 e 15 de Dezembro, ontem 16 de Dezembro visualizado 45 vezes!
> um mapa global de Portugal, com estações bem instaladas e calibradas, teria sido útil... em vez de procurar na WU e outras?
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2019.9917/pagina-14#post-753840


Só é pena nao mostrar a precipitação


----------



## criz0r (17 Dez 2019 às 10:45)

Toby disse:


> mapa visualizado 301 vezes entre 1 e 15 de Dezembro, ontem 16 de Dezembro visualizado 45 vezes!
> um mapa global de Portugal, com estações bem instaladas e calibradas, teria sido útil... em vez de procurar na WU e outras?
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2019.9917/pagina-14#post-753840



Excelente ideia. O membro @meteocaldas foi proactivo nisso e elaborou uma lista com várias estações amadoras aqui do Fórum. Penso que o site já não esteja activo o que é uma pena.
Seria até interessante, em termos de comparação com o mapa de Estações Oficiais do IPMA já existente e uma possível colaboração futura com vista a partilha de dados.


----------



## Toby (17 Dez 2019 às 17:17)

criz0r disse:


> Excelente ideia. O membro @meteocaldas foi proactivo nisso e elaborou uma lista com várias estações amadoras aqui do Fórum. Penso que o site já não esteja activo o que é uma pena.
> Seria até interessante, em termos de comparação com o mapa de Estações Oficiais do IPMA já existente e uma possível colaboração futura com vista a partilha de dados.



Boa tarde,

Sim, eu sei o que é. É importante concentrar-se na qualidade e não na quantidade.
Duvido muito que as pessoas respondam aos meus pedidos de informação para ter a certeza da qualidade da montagem. 
As estações montadas perto de áreas radiantes ou de um anemómetro fechado entre dois edifícios não são representativas.
Os poucos sucessos do REMAC confirmam minhas dúvidas, mas se uma pessoa sabe como sacudir o coqueiro..... 
Estou disponível para fazer o mapa e para o meu trabalho tenho um servidor para hospedar (redirecionamento livre).


----------



## Toby (17 Dez 2019 às 19:22)

Boa noite,

Para evitar qualquer confusão o exemplo da estação de Barosa, na minha cabeça eu pensei logo e não a instalação que está limpo (estação que eu gosto de comparar com a minha)
Desculpe, senhor Barosa.


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

METEOALENTEJO VAI INSTALAR ESTAÇAO EM CAMPO MAIOR!

O MeteoAlentejo e o Município de Campo Maior assinaram um protocolo com vista à instalação de uma estação meteorológica na Vila do Alto Alentejo. O MeteoAlentejo fornecerá a estação e o software e vai proceder à instalação da mesma, já a Câmara Municipal fica responsável por fornecer computador, internet, energia eléctrica e um edifício público para a instalação dos equipamentos.

Esta estação meteorológica, uma DAVIS PRO VANTAGE 2 vai disponibilizar em tempo real (no site do projecto e do município) a temperatura, precipitação, humidade, vento, pressão atmosférica além de possuir uma webcam que filma as condições atmosféricas 24 horas por dia.

Este torna-se o 13º equipamento da Rede Regional de Estações que inclui localidades como Marvão, Évora, Beja, Serpa, Sines entre outras.


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2019 às 20:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> METEOALENTEJO VAI INSTALAR ESTAÇÃO EM SINES!
> 
> O MeteoAlentejo vai instalar no próximo mês de Dezembro uma Estação Meteorológica Profissional em Sines em parceria com um habitante local que se disponibilizou para acolher a mesma.
> Esta torna-se assim a primeira estação da Rede colocada no Litoral.



Boa noite Luis,

Acho que você tem um grande problema com montagem/configuração/calibração.
Às 1800 m estas diferenças são irrealistas.
Com 1780w e 16UV não precisa de um fogão para fazer a sua omelete 
Para que o seu cartão seja "profissional" é necessário resolver este problema (opinião pessoal)


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Dez 2019 às 20:26)

Boa tarde
A minha estação nao tem sensor UV nem radiação solar 


Toby disse:


> Boa noite Luis,
> 
> Acho que você tem um grande problema com montagem/configuração/calibração.
> Às 1800 m estas diferenças são irrealistas.
> ...


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2019 às 20:40)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boa tarde
> A minha estação nao tem sensor UV nem radiação solar



olhar para as diferenças em precipitação, pressão.


----------



## Toby (22 Dez 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia,

3 estações Davis VP2, olhando para as diferenças você verá que há um problema de pressão e superaquecimento.
O pluviómetro teria de ser calibrado com uma seringa e comparado com um pluviómetro manual.
Depende de você ver onde está o seu nível desejado de precisão.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBALS11
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISINES1
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBALS6


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jan 2020 às 22:08)

Novo mapa de Estações Meteo Alentejo online:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/mapa-regional/


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Jan 2020 às 23:54)

*9º Aniversário MeteoAlentejo*

Realizou-de este sábado, dia 18 de Janeiro o jantar comemorativo dos 9 anos do projecto MeteoAlentejo!
A iniciativa juntou com mais de 50 pessoas!



20200118_193743 by Luís Mestre, no Flickr



20200118_205543 by Luís Mestre, no Flickr



20200118_222533 by Luís Mestre, no Flickr



20200118_221500 by Luís Mestre, no Flickr



82324209_2665078593580279_1725680617871376384_n by Luís Mestre, no Flickr



20200118_214300 by Luís Mestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jan 2020 às 00:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> *9º Aniversário MeteoAlentejo*
> 
> Realizou-de este sábado, dia 18 de Janeiro o jantar comemorativo dos 9 anos do projecto MeteoAlentejo!
> A iniciativa juntou com mais de 50 pessoas!
> ...


Parabéns 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Jan 2020 às 10:52)

Webcam de Sines já online
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-sines/


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Abr 2020 às 23:34)

A webcam de Portalegre ja está online 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-portalegre-2020/


----------



## RedeMeteo (5 Mai 2020 às 22:15)

A Estação MeteoAlentejo de Castro Verde foi ontem instalada e já está online; http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-castro-verde/


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mai 2020 às 22:27)

O MeteoAlentejo instalou hoje a Estação Meteorológica do Redondo: 
*http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/estacoes-online/dados-em-tempo-real-redondo/*


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mai 2020 às 10:10)

Castro Verde instalada no dia 4 de maio e já tem mais de 230mm de acumulado anual??

Redondo instalada no dia 9 de maio e com mais de 270mm de acumulado anual!!??


----------



## 1337 (14 Mai 2020 às 11:15)

É óbvio que essas antenas com o vento abanam todas


----------



## ecobcg (14 Mai 2020 às 11:39)

Kraliv disse:


> Castro Verde instalada no dia 4 de maio e já tem mais de 230mm de acumulado anual??
> 
> Redondo instalada no dia 9 de maio e com mais de 270mm de acumulado anual!!??



78mm ontem... 2118mm no dia 8... alguma coisa não está bem, diria eu...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Mai 2020 às 15:06)

1337 disse:


> É óbvio que essas antenas com o vento abanam todas


Nao abanam não senhor


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Mai 2020 às 15:09)

ecobcg disse:


> 78mm ontem... 2118mm no dia 8... alguma coisa não está bem, diria eu...


Como podem ver no link da estação ontem choveram 5,7mm os gráficos de algumas estações ainda não estão certos.  Relativamente ao valor anual visto que o programa Cumulus foi retirado do pc de outra estação pk ja nao está disponível para download vem com os dados anuais dessa estação

http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/estacoes-online/dados-castro-verde/


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mai 2020 às 16:32)

RedeMeteo disse:


> ...
> Relativamente ao valor anual visto que o programa Cumulus foi retirado do pc de outra estação pk ja nao está disponível para download *vem com os dados anuais dessa estação*



Sério? Achas isso normal?
Castro Verde e Redondo (e talvez o resto da rede) com os acumulados anuais de sabe-se-lá-que-porra-de-estação!!!!! 

Toma juízo Luís


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2020 às 17:05)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Cumulus foi retirado do pc de outra estação pk ja nao está disponível para download vem com os dados anuais dessa estação




Não sei se é esta versão que procuras,mas penso que o download do cumulus sempre esteve disponível, o link é que mudou:







https://cumulus.hosiene.co.uk/index.php

Download aqui:

https://cumuluswiki.org/a/Software

https://cumuluswiki.org/a/Software#Cumulus_1






Será melhor desinstalar e remover todos os arquivos, fazer um "fresh install" do programa, para assim não ir buscar dados de outras estações a que esteve conectado anteriormente


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2020 às 17:06)

Os downloads do Cumulus 1.9.4 foram todos movidos para a wiki sim, está tudo disponível. Usar o MX não é muito difícil também, e é mais moderno e ainda é compatível com os templates  Basta dar uma leiturazinha de como adaptar.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2020 às 17:11)

Já agora, sabes que podes eliminar a pasta "data" para novas estações, certo Luís?  Evitavas isso dos dados.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Mai 2020 às 17:56)

Kraliv disse:


> Sério? Achas isso normal?
> Castro Verde e Redondo (e talvez o resto da rede) com os acumulados anuais de sabe-se-lá-que-porra-de-estação!!!!!
> 
> Toma juízo Luís


A 1 de Janeiro de 2021 ja apaga esse histórico.  É uma situação temporária.  O que interessa para o utilizador do dia a dia é o acumulado diário


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Mai 2020 às 18:01)

Obrigado aos que deram dicas pela ajuda.
Aos que só criticam ja nem vou responder


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2020 às 18:15)

De qualquer forma, se não quiseres ter esses dados de estações anteriores, sendo que apenas passaram alguns dias desde que instalaste a estação, se quiseres ainda podes apagar essa tal pasta e ficares logo com uma instalação limpa  Fica a dica para o futuro, que assim podes sempre iniciar novas instalações sem teres de te preocupar com dados anteriores.


----------



## Bruno Palma (15 Mai 2020 às 22:46)

Boa noite, tenho acompanhado a webcam de Castro Verde e é normal estar com aquela qualidade durante a noite?


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Mai 2020 às 23:22)

Bruno Palma disse:


> Boa noite, tenho acompanhado a webcam de Castro Verde e é normal estar com aquela qualidade durante a noite?


Boa noite.  Nao não é.  Ainda estamos a tentar afina la


----------



## Bruno Palma (16 Mai 2020 às 00:15)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Boa noite.  Nao não é.  Ainda estamos a tentar afina la


Ok,obrigado.


----------



## Walker (16 Mai 2020 às 02:16)

Boas em que parte está a web CAM de Castro verde? Clico no link que está atrás colocado, da página da estação, mas não consigo identificar lá, a web CAM!


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Mai 2020 às 11:37)

Walker disse:


> Boas em que parte está a web CAM de Castro verde? Clico no link que está atrás colocado, da página da estação, mas não consigo identificar lá, a web CAM!


Bom dia link é:
www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-castro-verde-2/


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Mai 2020 às 10:48)

*Estação MeteoAlentejo de Estremoz já instalada e online*:

*http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-estremoz/*


----------



## Gates (16 Jun 2020 às 16:13)

Olá malta, onde é que se está a discutir esta reportagem que saiu hoje no P3 do "Público"?

https://www.publico.pt/2020/06/16/p...nizo-apaixonouse-clima-tempo-alentejo-1919249


_Meteorologia
Luís viu granizo e apaixonou-se pelo clima. Agora, diz o tempo ao Alentejo

O projecto MeteoAlentejo nasceu do fascínio de Luís Mestre pelo clima e tornou-se na primeira Rede Regional de Estações Meteorológicas do país.
Ana da Cunha Ana da Cunha
16 de Junho de 2020, 8:21

A história começa em Serpa, cidade do Baixo Alentejo, onde um pequeno Luís Mestre, de apenas dez anos, assistia a uma queda de granizo. O fascínio foi tanto que, sem o saber na altura, o fenómeno natural viria dar um novo rumo à sua vida. Dezassete anos depois, Luís, assistente operacional do município de Serpa, é o criador de um projecto único em Portugal que informa a população alentejana sobre a meteorologia: o MeteoAlentejo. 

Durante anos, Luís alimentou a paixão pelo clima. “Mantinha registos diários do tempo num caderno e criava aparelhos artesanais para a medição da temperatura”, conta ao P3. Mas, como muitos sonhos, este foi sendo relegado para segundo plano: os anos passaram com os cadernos meteorológicos escondidos; até 2011, quando arranjou o seu primeiro emprego num call center e decidiu finalmente investir o seu salário na compra de uma “estação meteorológica mais robusta” vinda de Espanha. Recorrendo a essa estação, que permitia “registar a chuva, a velocidade, a direcção do vento e a humidade”, Luís começou a escrever sobre a meteorologia de Serpa num blogue, com o intuito de “dar a conhecer às pessoas o tempo que fazia em Serpa”. 

Mas as dificuldades não ficaram por aqui. Em 2014, a estação comprada começou a dar sinais de avarias — Luís, desempregado na altura, lançou uma campanha de crowdfunding. A campanha revelou-se um sucesso e 117% do objectivo estabelecido foi atingido, instalando-se uma estação meteorológica profissional em Serpa e reparando-se a antiga estação, colocada posteriormente numa povoação vizinha. 

Em 2015, Luís recebeu uma chamada telefónica do Instituto Politécnico de Beja, cuja estação meteorológica estava a acusar problemas. Foi prontamente repará-la e passaram a constar três estações no blogue de Luís, que entretanto virara site.

Hoje, o MeteoAlentejo conta com 17 estações meteorológicas (Serpa, Herdade da Bemposta, Beja, Amareleja, Mértola, Moura, Almodôvar, Castro Verde, Sines, Mourão, Évora, Redondo, Estremoz, Campo Maior, Portalegre, Maral e Marvão), graças a mais uma campanha de crowdfunding, parcerias com escolas e associações (como a parceria com a Blitzortung, através da qual se instalou um detector de trovoadas em Serpa) e algum investimento particular. Todas as estações estão complementadas com webcams que filmam em directo, 24 horas por dia, 365 dias por ano, disponíveis no site. 

O MeteoAlentejo cresceu, passando de um pequeno projecto amador para uma grande plataforma que “abrange todo o Alentejo”, tornando-se a primeira Rede Regional de Estações Meteorológicas. Hoje, é seguida por 19.500 pessoas no Facebook, tendo um grande impacto na comunidade alentejana. Todos os dias, Luís é abordado pela população, desde “o cidadão comum ao agricultor”.

Autodidacta, Luís, de 27 anos, opera esta engrenagem praticamente sozinho, ocasionalmente auxiliado por “alguns amigos e familiares”: participa em feiras, realiza workshops e comunica com a comunidade escolar (até porque algumas as estações estão instaladas em escolas).

Apesar de, este ano, a celebração do Dia Mundial da Meteorologia nas escolas não se ter realizado devido à pandemia de covid-19, o jovem não se esquece de deixar uma palavra de agradecimento “aos parceiros que permitiram que o funcionamento das estações continuasse”. Deste modo, mantiveram-se as transmissões diárias da meteorologia nas rádios Voz da Planície e Castrense e semanais na Despertar Estremoz. Entretanto, está prevista a instalação de mais três estações em Vila Viçosa, Vidigueira e Avis até ao final do Verão. _


----------



## JPAG (17 Jun 2020 às 13:08)

Antes de mais parabéns ao Luís pelo projeto. Sem dúvida merece o destaque dado pelo jornal Público.

Fiquei a saber que Vila Viçosa deverá contar com uma estação meteorológica, fico muito contente que isso venha a acontecer. Os dados mais próximos eram de Estremoz mas por vezes em fenómenos de trovoada sentia que os 20km de distância entre as 2 localidades eram o suficiente para dados muito díspares... Já agora, dá para saber o local de instalação da estação? 

Aproveito também para deixar uma recomendação  O concelho de Alandroal, pela dimensão geográfica que apresenta, pela importância da agricultura na região e pelas suas características também poderia ter uma estação  sobretudo na zona mais rural, como Juromenha, Mina do Bugalho, Rosário ou aldeias de Santiago Maior. Certamente iria haver algumas surpresas, especialmente no verão  Fale com o presidente Grilo, ele costuma ser aberto a este tipo de ideias


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Jul 2020 às 22:00)

Um projeto com muito valor, sem dúvida.


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Ago 2020 às 23:53)

Meteo Alentejo já tem estação meteorológica DAVIS PRO VANTAGE 2 em Barrancos 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-barrancos/


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Fev 2021 às 22:34)

MeteoAlentejo chega a Alcacer do Sal
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-alcacer-do-sal/


----------



## fernandinand (20 Fev 2021 às 01:11)

Não pesco muito disto, mas estas estações são todas clones? Já vi tantas marcas de estações com o mesmo aspecto...incluíndo a minha


----------



## RedeMeteo (27 Fev 2021 às 20:04)

*Meteo Alentejo chega a Santiago do Cacém*
*http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-santiago-do-cacem/*


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Mar 2021 às 10:40)

Meteo Alentejo chega a Grândola 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-grandola/


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2021 às 00:26)

Já está online a estação de Odemira 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-odemira/


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Abr 2021 às 23:25)

*Meteo Alentejo chega a Arraiolos *
*Em breve online *


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Abr 2021 às 08:23)

Estação de Arraiolos já online 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-arraiolos/


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Abr 2021 às 18:20)

*Meteo Alentejo instala Estação em Mora*
Online aqui: http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mora/


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Mai 2021 às 11:45)

*Estação de Gavião já instalada!*
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/gaviao/
*



*


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Mai 2021 às 18:57)

*Estação de Arronches já instalada e online :*
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/arronches/


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2021 às 23:38)

*METEO ALENTEJO CHEGA A ALVITO!*
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/alvito-3/


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jun 2021 às 23:39)

*Meteo Alentejo instala Estação em Avis*
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/avis


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2021 às 12:24)

*Estação MeteoAlentejo de Viana do Alentejo já está instalada!*
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/vianalentejo/


----------



## RedeMeteo (6 Jul 2021 às 12:26)

*Estação de Ponte de Sor já instalada e online* 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/ponte-de-sor/


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Ago 2021 às 17:55)

Meteo Alentejo instala Estações em Ferreira do alentejo, Vendas Novas e Montemor-o-Novo


----------



## remember (13 Ago 2021 às 23:59)

40ºC em Barrancos


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Set 2021 às 13:53)

Meteo Alentejo instala Estação em Ourique
Online : http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/ourique/


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2021 às 01:46)

RedeMeteo disse:


>



 muito bom trabalho, como sempre! A rede MeteoAlentejo veio dar uma avanço muito significativo para o conhecimento da meteorologia da mais vasta das regiões, única nas suas características.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Set 2021 às 06:57)

Vale a rede do Meteo Alentejo, pois a rede do IPMA tem várias estações entupidas, como Castro Verde, Amareleja, entre outras.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2021 às 08:58)

StormRic disse:


> muito bom trabalho, como sempre! A rede MeteoAlentejo veio dar uma avanço muito significativo para o conhecimento da meteorologia da mais vasta das regiões, única nas suas características.


Trabalho meritório, sem dúvida! )quanto mais não seja pela quantidade de estações instaladas, que sempre dá algum trabalho...

No entanto, continuo a achar (e não serei o único possivelmente - e já referi isto várias vezes), que seria um trabalho ainda melhor, caso primasse pela qualidade da instalação das estações e tentasse ir de encontro às Normas para instalação de estações meteorológicas. Ou pelo menos, nos locais onde não fosse possível cumprir essas Normas, que tentasse uma instalação que minimizasse possíveis erros nos dados registados (postes sem espias e com trepidação; colocação junto a telhados, chaminés, zonas de máquinas de AC, sensores debaixo de cabos ou junto a estruturas metálicas, etc...). Assim, ainda que acredite que em algumas estações os dados até serão minimamente fiáveis, noutras (se calhar a maioria) acredito também que, dada a pobre instalação, é muito possível que os dados tenham erros associados (seja quanto aos valores de temperatura, ou quanto à direção e intensidade do vento e à precipitação acumulada) e nunca poderão ser minimamente credíveis. 

E o pior de tudo é que desde o inicio que o pessoal daqui do fórum e eu próprio, foi chamando a atenção para estas questões, sugerindo correções de forma a melhorar e a credibilizar as estações dessa rede, mas essas sugestões nunca foram aceites.

Eu também tenho 2 estações instaladas na Meteofontes, e sempre disse e assumi que uma delas (a de Carvoeiro), não está instalada de acordo com as normas, pois tem os sensores da temperatura e o pluviómetro, instalados no topo da cobertura de uma escola (ainda que tenha feito todos os esforços para afastar os mesmos da zona do telhado e do edifício, de forma a minimizar possíveis influências nos dados).

Portanto, permite-me discordar um pouco do que dizes, não acho que essa rede seja um grande avanço para o conhecimento da meteorologia do Alentejo. Só o seria se, de facto, todas as estações permitissem o registo de dados credíveis, o que não acontece. É uma rede que privilegia a QUANTIDADE e NÃO a QUALIDADE. E é fácil perceber o porquê...


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Set 2021 às 10:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Trabalho meritório, sem dúvida! )quanto mais não seja pela quantidade de estações instaladas, que sempre dá algum trabalho...
> 
> No entanto, continuo a achar (e não serei o único possivelmente - e já referi isto várias vezes), que seria um trabalho ainda melhor, caso primasse pela qualidade da instalação das estações e tentasse ir de encontro às Normas para instalação de estações meteorológicas. Ou pelo menos, nos locais onde não fosse possível cumprir essas Normas, que tentasse uma instalação que minimizasse possíveis erros nos dados registados (postes sem espias e com trepidação; colocação junto a telhados, chaminés, zonas de máquinas de AC, sensores debaixo de cabos ou junto a estruturas metálicas, etc...). Assim, ainda que acredite que em algumas estações os dados até serão minimamente fiáveis, noutras (se calhar a maioria) acredito também que, dada a pobre instalação, é muito possível que os dados tenham erros associados (seja quanto aos valores de temperatura, ou quanto à direção e intensidade do vento e à precipitação acumulada) e nunca poderão ser minimamente credíveis.
> 
> ...


Todas as instalações foram melhoradas nomeadamente essas que estavam perto de AC. Estão todas nas condições possíveis.  Os mastro estão bem firmes.  Nao há risco de falsa Precipitação por trepidação pois foram testados por mão humana e os poucos que mexem nao registaram falsa chuva pois a trepidação foi mínima. Prova disso é que os dados pouco ou nada diferem dos do IPMA ficando alguns casos abaixo quer a nível de calor ou chuva. Até mesmo pluviômetros manuais registaram valores na ordem de grandeza dos nossos no dia de ontem!
No entanto dada a constante desconfiança e crítica por motivos de inveja do trabalho realizado deixarei,  a partir de hoje, de publicar neste fórum os dados meteorológicos.


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2021 às 10:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Todas as instalações foram melhoradas nomeadamente essas que estavam perto de AC. Estão todas nas condições possíveis.  Os mastro estão bem firmes.  Nao há risco de falsa Precipitação por trepidação pois foram testados por mão humana e os poucos que mexem nao registaram falsa chuva pois a trepidação foi mínima. Prova disso é que os dados pouco ou nada diferem dos do IPMA ficando alguns casos abaixo quer a nível de calor ou chuva. Até mesmo pluviômetros manuais registaram valores na ordem de grandeza dos nossos no dia de ontem!
> No entanto dada a constante desconfiança e crítica por motivos de inveja do trabalho realizado deixarei,  a partir de hoje, de publicar neste fórum os dados meteorológicos.



Penso que o post do ecobcg é bastante claro, ele não está a desvalorizar o trabalho e projecto que também acho interessante e meritório apenas a questionar os dados de algumas estações.

Por exemplo, nos dados acima, Vila Verde Ficalho com 141.3 mm acumulados a mim parece-me algo excessivo...uma precipitação dessa ordem iria causar certamente muitos problemas, não sei se choveu para valores desses, mas admito que dá para "desconfiar" um pouco, assim como se desconfia quando as próprias estações do IPMA apresentam valores estranhos, que posteriormente não são validados.

Por vezes os erros nem são de uma instalação eventualmente deficiente, mas da própria estação que apresenta alguma falha ou problema, ou até do software que transmite os dados  com erros para a net. .

De resto, acho que tens estações bastante fiáveis, nota-se uma melhoria geral e como disseste com dados por vezes  em consonância com o IPMA.

Sei que, por diversos factores, nem sempre é possivel ter uma instalação a 100%  seguindo as normas , seja como for é um projecto interessante e útil, que cobre uma falha enorme por parte do IPMA em termos de estações nessa zona.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Set 2021 às 11:23)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que o post do ecobcg é bastante claro, ele não está a desvalorizar o trabalho e projecto que também acho interessante e meritório apenas a questionar os dados de algumas estações.
> 
> Por exemplo, nos dados acima, Vila Verde Ficalho com 141.3 mm acumulados a mim parece-me algo excessivo...uma precipitação dessa ordem iria causar certamente muitos problemas, não sei se choveu para valores desses, mas admito que dá para "desconfiar" um pouco, assim como se desconfia quando as próprias estações do IPMA apresentam valores estranhos, que posteriormente não são validados.
> 
> ...


Em Vila Verde de Ficalho houve inundações,  quedas de muros e pessoas desaparecidas. 
A cerca de 13km em Sobral da Adiça um pluviómetro usado por agricultores registou 120mm ate as 15h


----------



## Toby (15 Set 2021 às 11:27)

Tomo a liberdade de intervir.
O problema não é a instalação mas a escolha do tipo de estação (EcoWitt/Froggit) para a finalidade escolhida.
Um EcoWitt/Froggit (monobloco) nunca será uma estação para estudar climatologia!
Testei o monobloco EcoWitt contra um Davis VP2 com pluviómetro manual e SHT35 sob abrigo para validar as medições:


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2021 às 13:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Todas as instalações foram melhoradas nomeadamente essas que estavam perto de AC. Estão todas nas condições possíveis.  Os mastro estão bem firmes.  Nao há risco de falsa Precipitação por trepidação pois foram testados por mão humana e os poucos que mexem nao registaram falsa chuva pois a trepidação foi mínima...



Acreditas mesmo nisso que acabaste de dizer?
Foram todas melhoradas?
Deixo aqui só alguns exemplos... Qual a credibilidade dos dados destas estações?

































RedeMeteo disse:


> ...
> No entanto dada a constante desconfiança e crítica por motivos de inveja do trabalho realizado deixarei,  a partir de hoje, de publicar neste fórum os dados meteorológicos.


O meu filho quando tinha 5 anos também fazia estas birras...

Desde o início que a malta te tentou ajudar.... e desde o início que sempre consideraste as nossas críticas construtivas e sugestões, como críticas só para chatear e como inveja ao projecto (não tens mesmo noção, pois não?). Denota, desde logo, o mau princípio com o qual tens construído este projecto...

Mas pronto o projecto é teu... fazes o que quiseres...
Volto a dizer, tens um projecto que podia ser valorizado e reconhecido a nível mundial até, se tomasses em conta muitas das sugestões que foram dadas... mas enquanto deres primazia à quantidade e não à qualidade, e enquanto fizeres estas instalações "às 3 pancadas", sem sequer te dares ao trabalho de procurares verdadeiras alternativas em termos de locais que te possibilitassem instalações mais decentes ou até dentro das normas (não acredito que em nenhum dos Municípios que te patrocina, não haja um único espaço camarário que te pudesse ser cedido e onde pudesses instalar uma estação como deve ser), vão continuar a existir sempre muitas dúvidas quanto aos dados e à sua credibilidade e fiabilidade.

Pelo menos para quem percebe um pouco disto, teremos sempre essas dúvidas. Para o resto da população que não conhece bem o assunto, alguns media e até algumas entidades que te apoiam, ainda os vais conseguindo "enganar"...


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Set 2021 às 14:32)

ecobcg disse:


> Acreditas mesmo nisso que acabaste de dizer?
> Foram todas melhoradas?
> Deixo aqui só alguns exemplos... Qual a credibilidade dos dados destas estações?
> 
> ...


Foto 1: Ferreira do Alentejo,  apenas está fixa a um ferro e nao se tem registado nenhuns valores anormais de chuva nem temperatura;
Foto 2: Mora; onde o mastro está fixo nao é nenhuma chaminé é um alçapão de um antigo elevador e nao se tem registado nenhuns valores anormais de chuva nem temperatura;
Foto 3: Castro Verde; os cabos e a antena estão no lado oposto ao "braço" da estação e nao se tem registado nenhuns valores anormais de chuva nem temperatura;
Foto 4: Mourão; fixa na estrutura pré existente da antiga Davis que la existia, o telhado por baixo do sensor de temperatura está a 5 metros de distância e nao tem se registado valores anormais de temperatura antes pelo contrário;
Foto 5: Marvão, essa estação é a antiga a nova ja está instalada de outra maneira conforme mostro de seguida:




Foto 6: Estremoz tal como Castro Verde; os cabos e a antena estão no lado oposto ao "braço" da estação e nao se tem registado nenhuns valores anormais de chuva nem temperatura;


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2021 às 15:17)

@RedeMeteo , já o referi algumas vezes aqui no fórum, e volto a dizer que o teu projeto é bom e importante. A cobertura da tua rede é estrondosa, e devia envergonhar o IPMA. Como é que uma pessoa consegue algo que uma instituição pública não consegue? E num evento como o de ontem, acabas por pôr em claro algumas situações, como as descargas que se estão a verificar hoje na barragem de Pedrogão (algo inédito no mês de Setembro!).

No entanto, tudo o que o @ecobcg disse é verdade. Sinceramente, acho que os únicos que deviam ter inveja do teu projeto era o IPMA, e não ninguém deste fórum. Pacatamente, um ou outro membro têm a sua estação meteorológica. Tu tens uma rede de estações. Tudo o que aqui se vai dizendo vai no sentido de melhorares as condições das instalações.

Acredito que algumas fotografias das tuas estações não tenham sido tiradas com o melhor ângulo, ou até estejam desatualizadas. Aliás, escreveste isso no último post. Mas se assim o é, sugiro que as atualizes. Não porque o fórum te o pede, mas por uma questão de credibilidade. Sabemos que o meteoalentejo tem quantidade. E qualidade tem?

Mais, se assim o entenderes, podias construir na tua página um separador com a ficha de cada estação:
Local, dada da instalação, e fotografias (atualizadas) da estação. A meu ver era uma mais valia para a credibilização do teu projeto.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Jan 2022 às 12:10)

Objectivo cumprido! 100% dos concelhos do Alentejo cobertos pela Rede MeteoAlentejo!


----------



## Skizzo (10 Fev 2022 às 07:51)

MeteoAlentejo está presente em todos os concelhos da região
					

MeteoAlentejo está presente em todos os concelhos da região - Diário do Alentejo




					diariodoalentejo.pt


----------

